# About to bring home a new Tegu



## Bud (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll be heading out to an upcoming reptile show in a few days and I'm trying to settle in on exactly which tegu I should get. I'm looking for one that's particularly smaller, preferably a Blue or Colombian. I'm also considering a female, but I'm a little unsure.

My first question would be about the Columbian tegu; I've heard so many different opinions on whether its tame or naturally aggressive, but it's generally small and costs much less. I don't mind going out and spending a lot for an Argentine, but if there really isn't much of a difference in temperament, I don't see why I shouldn't go for a Colombian.

Also, for unbred females; do they still lay unfertilized eggs? I don't plan on breeding, as I'm looking for just one tegu as a companion. I heard females getting really aggressive when they lay, so it's something I'd want to avoid.

And one more question; I was thinking about going for a Blue tegu, seeing as they're smaller than the B&Ws, but I know they're much more expensive. Do you guys have any price ranges for them, so I could get an idea?

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2016)

200-250 fair for black and white Argentine. About the same for blues. 

Disposition quickly gentle for them. Columbians more defensive. Under 100 for an adult. 

A healthy female of either could lay duds and be defensive. For a single, get a male Argie. Big, beautiful, tractable, fun.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 28, 2016)

Or a male argentine red , real pretty, nice and laid back

I personally have two columbians and they fight each other constantly, and I get caught in the middle, it takes a lot of dedication, and time, but mine are human friendly


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think you may have two males. If this is the case, you must separate them permanently.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 28, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I think you may have two males. If this is the case, you must separate them permanently.


 

I do have two males, I let them walk around at the same time, they don't actually get physical, the get huffy and tail whip and occasionally charge but never bite


----------



## Bud (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I'm thinking I might just get a blue male, given I can find a breeder with some there.


----------



## MutantKreeper (Jan 28, 2016)

Bud said:


> Thanks for the replies! I'm thinking I might just get a blue male, given I can find a breeder with some there.




Sounds good, whatever you think is best, keep us updated


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Post a pic of him. 

How big, what species, share the temps?


----------



## Jessicak (Feb 2, 2016)

Im pretty sure i paid like 240 for my argentine black and white, but im pretty sure you could get a black and white at underground reptiles for under 200. ive seen most blues go for like right around 400. I would have gotten one if they hadnt sold out so quickly. I would definitely go for the one that you want because either way, its going to be a big investment


----------

